# FS: 3" B-T-E Standard Flusher Head.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

brand new, never used. has been sitting in the bottom of my tool box for to long. 

$60 shipped in Canada
$65 shipped to USA.

thanks gang.


----------

